# Absolutely Stunning Halloween Makeup Tutorials



## SigridB (Oct 24, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/annierkinaro/7-times-youtube-beauty-vloggers-slayed-halloween-2n9mr?utm_term=.xt9DpGPYo#.dj4B5WPry

I love this list of makeup tutorials which includes Barbie, Lioness, Pharaoh, Harley Quinn, Killer Choker, Daenerys Targaryen and Cruella De Vil.

Which one of these do you like best? My favourite one is Daenerys Targaryen.

Do you know any other similar lists of high quality?


----------



## Kafius (May 26, 2017)

I have seen a great Simba makeup recently. I guess how to do that...


----------



## theblendingqueen (Oct 14, 2017)

I like Harley Quinn by NikkieTutorials <3

This is my Galaxy tears fantasy makeup:

View attachment bun 1.jpg
View attachment bun 2.jpg


----------

